# drywalling over cold air return chase



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

I'm assuming they must have used pan head screws or something, you can remove any of those screws and use small nails instead on that, also if it were me i'd remove that splice piece and use a few strips of that metalic tape / duct tape . ive never seen anyone use a splice piece or panhead screws on cold air returns though , are you sure its a cold air return??


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

My return at the furnace has is spliced with the metal "joint" I believe you're referring to. I have seen it in runs between floor joists on occasion. Oldrivers has the right idea though with the metal tape on the joint after you take the spline out. You could also use tape to temporarily hold the actual metal to the joists until you get the drywall up. No need to replace the panheads that way.....


----------



## bkeech (Jun 4, 2008)

Is the return not level with the joists? I cannot see how the screws will go all the way thru the drywall for 5/8's drywall.


----------

